# Chronarch Ci4 Spool Corrosion Still Not Fixed



## tribbsa (Mar 25, 2013)

My son and I each bought one, and we're now on our 3rd spool. The last one was replaced about 6 months. Just notice both have corrosion again. The last replacement Shimano forced me to send the old one before the replacement was shipped. Both reels were out of service for 3 weeks. 

Does anyone know if there is now a permanent fix? We use braid. I'm wondering if the braid holds the saltwater and accelerates the corrosion. This is very frustrating. This is the worst reel I've ever owned.


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have owned my Ci4 for a year and just took mine into the shop because the gears blew somehow but the reel guy pointed out to me that the spool is a huge problem in the Chronarch and that mine looked brand new, I use mono maybe thats the answer?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a "newer" ci4 that was supposed to be after the fix, and all was good till ONE time i did not wash the reel off and take it apart to dry the spool. I now have a small spec of corrosion.

As for a fix, I spray down with 10-20% salt-away in a bottle, then hose off. Then I take the side plate off and the spool out and dry everything I can get to. This had work for about a year with no problems.

I also run braid.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Little bothersome to hear. I was thinking hard about the new Curado 70s.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I talked to a Shimano rep at Bass Pro last weekend. He told me to write Shimano a letter telling them how unhappy I was with that reel. I told him they are junk and he laughed at me. I told him I owned about 20 Shimano reels and the CI4 was the only reel I have ever been disappointed about because of the spool issue. He guaranteed they would make it right with a new reel or another model. I told him yeah right and mentioned some of the post I had seen on @Cool.He swore the new ones were much better. He told me like 5 times to write a letter?


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't purchased a new Shimano in years....because I can't seem to kill my arsenal of old ones. However, I would send them back to the Shimano service department in California with a note kindly describing your repeated problems and disatisfaction. This has been years ago but I personally used to send my reels in for service to them. I don't know how they handle things now, but I can tell you that on 4 different occasions they called me and asked "if I would mind if they sent me a refurbished or new reel for a small surcharge". It's been my experience that they will go out of there way to make things right and keep good customer relations. I would respectfully request a different model, in your note; one you feel would hold up better. Best of luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Just take it back to Academy and get a new one.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Drundel said:


> Little bothersome to hear. I was thinking hard about the new Curado 70s.


Why are you worried about the Curado 70? It's a completely different monster and material. The theory of the Ci4 issue is the Ci4 material combined with a screw close to the spool is causing electrolysis when mixed with the he salt. It happened to my Ci4 when I was about 1 1/2 years old. I baby my reels. Clean immediately after every trip & never lay them down. Most of my reels look NIB. My sons Ci4 is an excellent reel but it's hasn't seen salt! They are just not a good choice for the salt. No issues with my Curado I and its just over 1 1/2 years.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Yea, there really is no two ways about it. If you want a reel for fishing in the Salt you need one designed for fishing in the salt.

If you get the reel fixed by Shimano I would move on to something engineered for the salt. Many design choices have to be optimized to reduce corrosion.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> Why are you worried about the Curado 70? It's a completely different monster and material. The theory of the Ci4 issue is the Ci4 material combined with a screw close to the spool is causing electrolysis when mixed with the he salt. It happened to my Ci4 when I was about 1 1/2 years old. I baby my reels. Clean immediately after every trip & never lay them down. Most of my reels look NIB. My sons Ci4 is an excellent reel but it's hasn't seen salt! They are just not a good choice for the salt. No issues with my Curado I and its just over 1 1/2 years.


Its all just a theory as to why its happening and who knows how the Curado 70 will be made and you know the spools will be very similar.

The Scorpion says Saltwater fine, so we'll see.

https://japantackle.com/shimano-16scorpion70.html


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Drundel said:


> Its all just a theory as to why its happening and who knows how the Curado 70 will be made and you know the spools will be very similar.
> 
> The Scorpion says Saltwater fine, so we'll see.
> 
> http://japantackle.com/shimano-16scorpion70.html


My Scorpion has held up fine so far. Only time will tell?!?


----------

